# Sigma Announces New 30mm f/1.4 for APS-C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/sigma-announces-new-30-f1-4-for-aps-c/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/sigma-announces-new-30-f1-4-for-aps-c/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>YOKOHAMA, Japan </strong><strong>—</strong><strong> Jan. 29, 2013</strong> — <a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com/" target="news-story-7920380613">Sigma Corporation of America</a> a leading researcher, developer, manufacturer and service provider of some of the world’s most impressive lines of <a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/lenses_all.asp" target="news-story-7920380613">lenses</a>, <a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com/cameras/" target="news-story-7920380613">cameras</a> and <a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com/flashes/flashes_flashes.asp" target="news-story-7920380613">flashes</a>, today announced the release of four new lenses for the <a href="http://sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_35_14/index.html" target="news-story-7920380613">ART product line</a>, including three lenses for mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras and one lens for DSLR cameras with APS-C size sensors. This announcement comes at the start of the <a href="http://cpplus.jp/en/index.shtml" target="news-story-7920380613">CP+ Camera and Photo Imaging Show 2013</a> this week in Yokohama, Japan.</p>
<p>The new and updated Sigma lenses include the 30mm F1.4 DC HSM, which will be available in Sigma, Canon and Nikon mounts.</p>
<p><strong>30mm F1.4 DC HSM</strong>

Sigma pioneered the large-aperture, APS-C format, standard lens category with its 30mm F1.4 lens in 2005. With new optical configurations of nine elements in eight groups, as well as rounded aperture blades, this updated lens delivers pleasing sharpness and a beautiful bokeh background. Its angle of view is equivalent to 45mm on a 35mm camera (which is similar to that of human vision), its minimum focusing distance is 11.8 inches and its maximum magnification ratio is 1:6.8. The lens’ optimized power distribution helps to minimize field curvature, prevent a loss of image quality at the edges of photographs and produce outstanding image quality. Its double-aspheric lens minimizes spherical distortion, astigmatism and coma, and its rear focus system prevents focus-dependent variation in aberration. Together, the new optimized auto focus (AF) algorithm and rear focusing system ensure smooth and accurate focusing. The new 30mm F1.4 is also compatible with <a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com/news/sigma-usb-dock" target="news-story-7920380613">Sigma’s new USB Dock</a>, which will enable firmware updates and focusing adjustments, is expected to be available in coming months.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Stuart (Jan 29, 2013)

Excellent, with the expectation of a lower cost than their FF release last year yet still much of the quality, i really hope this may breath life into my APS-s body. for a good field of view and low light performance. Finally perhaps something worth replacing my nifty 50 with.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope the price will be reasonable. Im not too fond of buying APS-C lenses when going FF one day. If it has the same IQ as the 35mm 1.4 then its a no-brainer tough


----------



## pharp (Jan 29, 2013)

Competition is good!


----------



## distant.star (Jan 29, 2013)

.
One more brick to strengthen that APS-C wall.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 29, 2013)

This and their 50mm are lenses where the USB dock is gonna be crucial; they have a history of being a bit of a "lottery" to get one that works nicely with your camera (especially if you don't have AFMA), but having a dock that allows adjustment might just be what makes that lottery go away.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh Snap. Sigma is on a roll. 8) If they'd make a fast 50mm that wasn't Iffy, I'd might just pick one up.


----------



## ddashti (Jan 29, 2013)

For a second, I thought this was for FF. It would've been interesting to see an actual 30mm f/1.4, although the 24mm f/1.4 would've still been the winner of the category.


----------



## SJTstudios (Jan 29, 2013)

The "45mm is the Nikon 1.5x equivalent, on our canon eos 1.6x bodies, we will see a 48mm~50mm.

Which is good news, because the crop will give us the better glass in the center, but perhaps some more distortion, for canon, we are in a win/loose situation.

I have a 28mm 1.8 usm, and I love it, if we see better performance on aps-c with this new lens, it will be a big hit.

But if people are wanting to move to ff or aps-h, the canon 28mm 1.8 or 35mm 1.4 might be a better option.

However, with this being an aps-c consumer lens, I presume we will see a cheap price tag.

And now seeing sigma's rising, I hope that this lens will out perform all the new canon is primes.

So in conclusion, I thing sigma is spot on with putting a new aps-c prime on the market, it will sell we'll, just like the 35mm.

And, the results, will show us how well a new 50mm would perform.


----------



## alan_k (Jan 29, 2013)

I just purchased a sigma 30/1.4 before Christmas. I haven't found many chances to use it yet but it's been great so far. I can't see that I'd need the dock, but if I ended up with another new sigma lens, who knows, maybe I'd think about replacing with the new model.


----------



## Frage (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice! Maybe then I could afford the old one.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 29, 2013)

SJTstudios said:


> But if people are wanting to move to ff or aps-h, the canon 28mm 1.8 or 35mm 1.4 might be a better option.
> 
> However, with this being an aps-c consumer lens, I presume we will see a cheap price tag.


The 28mm f/1.8 retails at $509, the Sigma (currently) retails at $489. So, at worst they'll cost about the same retail wise, but, more likely since the Sigma is newer, you'll see the 28mm being cheaper in street price for a while.

I think the 28mm's problem is it's an odd place to be. If you are buying it in the hopes of moving to full-frame later, 28mm isn't exactly the best focal length (compared to 24mm or 35mm). And if you don't plan on moving, then why not spend the same amount and get f/1.4 instead of f/1.8. It's where Canon is missing out by not having EF-S primes in the way that Nikon does.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 29, 2013)

Someone needs to start a SigmaRumors site so I can rant about them being slow to offer more FF lenses in the Art line. An APS-C and three for mirrorless! How dare they! I have & love the new 35, and am waiting with bated breath (whatever that means) for a 24 and an 85. I guess I'll just have to bitch here for now...


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jan 29, 2013)

Hopefully it's as good as their new 35 1.4 for half the price. A man has to be able to dream.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 30, 2013)

I sure hope the 85/1.4 is next.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jan 30, 2013)

I still like my 28mm F1.8 better than this because it is an FF lens. My only gripe is its chromatic aberration @ F1.8 though it is easily corrected in the post. 

Oh and what I really need is a cheap 18mm or 20mm with optics comparable to that of the 24mm IS USM. It would be my choice UWA when I stepped up to an FF camera.


----------



## mbpics (Jan 30, 2013)

Great news! I loved my Sigma 30 when I shot crop; I've since moved to full frame (Nikon, GASP), but I still remember that lens very fondly.

I'm curious to see if it's dramatically improved over the first version. I thought that lens was quite nice for the price, but it would be really cool if they put in some of what they've learned from the 35/1.4.


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the current Sigma 30 1.4. Bokeh is nice, however, it is a bit "dreamy" wide open, but gets quite sharp in the center at around f1.8. What bugs me the most though, and is the reason why I don't use it that much is the crappy AF... its more like a lottery. 
When Sigma announced the FF 35 1.4, and everyone started raving about the great IQ _and_ AF accuracy, 
I decided for me that I will sell the 30mm on medium-term and get the 35 once the latter's price goes down a bit more. While this would probably cost me ~500€, it would hopefully give me a lens that I actually use and at the same time make my lens collection just a bit more FF capable, in case I ever pick up a 5DIII, 6D etc.

Now Sigma announces the revised APS-C-only 30mm... aside from fearing for the resale value of my old sample (which probably ain't too great anyway , but which I hoped would ease the pain of buying the 35mm at least somewhat), I think I will still stick with my original plan: Unless the new 30mm turns out to be at least as good or even better than the 35 regarding both AF and IQ _and_ is significantly cheaper, I see no reason to not go for the 35.
What do you think?


----------



## dasgetier (Jan 30, 2013)

I am in the exact same position as you are, this announcement puts a bit pressure on me to sell the "old" 30mm faster..

I do not think the 30mm will best the 35mm, and will get the 35mm to be able to do a FF step up hopefully in the next 2 years.

If only that price would come down a bit..


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 30, 2013)

Grummbeerbauer said:


> Unless the new 30mm turns out to be at least as good or even better than the 35 regarding both AF and IQ _and_ is significantly cheaper, I see no reason to not go for the 35.
> What do you think?



Well, the 30mm is about 2/3 the length and weight of the 35. So if that's important to you (in either direction), that could be a factor if all else is equal.


----------



## MK5GTI (Jan 30, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Someone needs to start a SigmaRumors site so I can rant about them being slow to offer more FF lenses in the Art line. An APS-C and three for mirrorless! How dare they! I have & love the new 35, and am waiting with bated breath (whatever that means) for a 24 and an 85. I guess I'll just have to bitch here for now...



I have been hoping for a SigmaRumors site as well, or maybe combine with other aftermarket manufactures, Tamron, Tokina, etc, Admin, you've got source on these brand? 



bvukich said:


> I sure hope the 85/1.4 is next.



Same here, tempted to buy their 85mm since release, but if they have the Art series update with the USB dock capability, then i will buy one for sure!


----------



## bvukich (Jan 30, 2013)

MK5GTI said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to start a SigmaRumors site so I can rant about them being slow to offer more FF lenses in the Art line. An APS-C and three for mirrorless! How dare they! I have & love the new 35, and am waiting with bated breath (whatever that means) for a 24 and an 85. I guess I'll just have to bitch here for now...
> ...



Optical quality on the higher end Sigmas has been great lately, my only reservation has been the AF. The USB dock greatly alleviates that concern. I'm sure there will still always be duds that come out of the factory, but given that (if I understand correctly) every ART series lens is QCd individually, and now we have a way to calibrate the AF ourselves, the ratio of good to bad copies should swing greatly towards the "good" side.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 30, 2013)

My copy is in getting calibrated just now, fine in mf for video, af horrific. .+18 mfa on my 7d and not worth mounting on the t3i, for stills anyway.

Hopefully come back working, or I'll be going down the canon 35mm f2.0 route.


----------



## Zv (Jan 30, 2013)

Certainly a step in the right direction for Sigma. That 30 needed an update. I'm still in need of a 35 or there abouts full frame compatibile lens and still thinking about the new f/2 IS vs the Siggy f/1.4 , though if this new 30 might be nice on my 7D. Hmmm ???


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 30, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> One more brick to strengthen that APS-C wall.



I thought the new Sigmas were supposed to be ok on DSLRs ;D


----------



## BRNexus6 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hopefully the price isn't higher than $600.


----------



## knoljo (Mar 10, 2013)

This lens is available at B&H for preorder with a price of $499 which seems in line with what some of you expected/hoped for, so what do you think?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/918894-REG/sigma_30mm_f_1_4_dc_hsm.html


----------



## The_Arsonist (Mar 10, 2013)

If it's even close to being as good as the new 35mm from Sigma, I'll buy it in a heartbeat. I've tried to live with Canon's 28 1.8, but something is just not right with that lens. It's either soft, has inconsistent focus, or just has strange aberrations that make it useless for me. I usually live at F/2, so hopefully this new Sigma gets nice stopped down to there.


----------



## BRNexus6 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice price. Definitely a must buy for APS-C users if the IQ is decent.


----------

